# Silica powder on dark skin



## Blushbaby (Nov 26, 2008)

Is it true it leaves the skin looking ashy? I plan on buying MUFE HD foundation and wanted to get the silica powder too but don't wanna fork out $30 or $4 if I get the Coastal Scents one if it's gna make me look like a ghost!

Does anybody use it?

Thanks.


----------



## carandru (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: Silica powder on black skin*

I sampled the HD powder and I have to say I hated it.  It definitely made me look ashy and ghostlike.  I tried it a few different times to see if maybe the application was the problem...but no luck for me.  However, I know a lot of african american ladies rave about this, so I could just be in the minority here.


----------



## Lovey99 (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: Silica powder on black skin*

I am a WOC (NW47/MUFE 180/85).  I love the HD powder.  It finishes off my makeup very well.  It does not give any type of ashy look.


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: Silica powder on black skin*

Don't buy the MUFE powder. It's the same thing you can get from Coastal Scents for $4. Why not try the powder since it's so cheap. It starts off looking a little ashy but goes away w/in 5-10 minutes for me. If I use Studio Tech it's fine but SFF or the HD Foundation I do get the ash. For work I use the silica powder then go over if very lightly with a little peach set powder then no more ash.


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: Silica powder on black skin*

Thanks for yoru replies. I think I'll get the Coastal Scents one to test it out.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: Silica powder on black skin*

Has anyone tried applying the HD powder and then using a spritz of Fix+ to eliminate any ashiness?  Or does the uneven spray pattern of Fix+ eliminate the benefit of the HD soft focus effect?


----------



## BinkysBaby (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: Silica powder on black skin*

I used the MUFE HD powder and it doesn't leave me ashy.  You just have to be careful to not put too much on.  It's a good setting powder.


----------



## jinxii (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: Silica powder on black skin*

I use the HD powder as well, and it never leaves me looking ashy. mainly because its finely milled, to the point where it looks and feels like powdered sugar. I also think the price is well worth it. I've had it for 6 months now and have barely used any of it.. a little goes a LONG way.


Heres a Picture of me Wearing it.


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Silica powder on black skin*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Has anyone tried applying the HD powder and then using a spritz of Fix+ to eliminate any ashiness?  Or does the uneven spray pattern of Fix+ eliminate the benefit of the HD soft focus effect?_

 
 I've done that too. It works. There's alot of ways to combat the ash.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Silica powder on black skin*

I just spoke about this on the fotd forum...I HATED the MUFE HD powder....It made me look gray and ashy...I even bought the little kabuki brush that was supposed to make it go on flawlessly and no matter how little I applied it still looked like crap in the sunlight...although it looked great in indoor lightening. But I like to go out occassionally 

I think it really depends on your skin type...My skin is Super dry so it just was a no go for me...

I will just stick with my Mineral Veil which I have always loved


----------



## crystrill (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Silica powder on black skin*

I use it and love it. I put very little. And even when I over do it within an hour the "extra-ness" is gone LOL.


----------



## j_absinthe (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Silica powder on black skin*

I've used the MUFE HD Powder on ladies of color and have never had a problem. A little goes along way, and it's important to really buff it.

My issue with getting the Coastal Scents is that it's not going to give you a true to life example of what the HD powder does because it's not as finely milled, and IMO, it just seems like you'd stand more a chance at looking ashy with a thicker product.

I've used it with the FIX+ spray and it definitely helped things look more natural and less matte, you've just got to be careful about how much you spray on.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Silica powder on black skin*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquizitDiva* 

 
_I've done that too. It works. There's alot of ways to combat the ash._

 
Thanks! I had been wondering if that would work.


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Silica powder on black skin*

Hmmm so what I got from CS could be even more fine? It seems finely milled to me... so fine that it goes all over the place so I have to be really careful with it. I just got the HD foundation and I'm not happy with the coverage. I'm going to try the Mat Velvet.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Silica powder on black skin*

^^^ I exchanged the HD for the Matte velvet too....I swear it took me 4 tries to get everything right with the MUFE


----------



## lafemmenoir (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Silica powder on black skin*

Hi lovely ladies,
I watched a video application on youtube about this stuff.  I purchased it during the Makeup Show, but haven't used for fear of the ghost effect.  I might be thick, but he applies on an ebony toned woman and it disappeared even heavy handed.  Search youtube under the product he's on HSN and look for the woman with the dark skin and watch it.  It makes me wonder if I'm just a sucker?? I really want this to work properly, but I don't want to return it.  I hate returning stuff, makes me feel like a leper the way they look at me


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Silica powder on black skin*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ I exchanged the HD for the Matte velvet too....I swear it took me 4 tries to get everything right with the MUFE_

 
 What color did you get? Do you like the coverage?


----------



## lilMAClady (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Silica powder on black skin*

I'm NC45 and I have the HD Powder. I find it makes me look pale and dry. Sometimes it looks great. I've decided to try it alone on no makeup days and if that still doesn't work then use it in my makeup case on clients. I've used it on fairer complexions and it looks great. Wish they made a powder similar with some pigment for us.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Silica powder on black skin*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquizitDiva* 

 
_What color did you get? Do you like the coverage?_

 
#70...#75 was a tad too orange for my skintone ...But I tried the HD powder again today while I was in the mall...and it looked bad on me even in the store...and the Sephora MA was the one applying it...she was like it kinda gives you a pale like shadow ...I said ok I call it ashy, and imagine how I look in outside lightening....She suggested that I use the Caramel primer and maybe the HD powder will look better...But I think it looks great with just plain old smashbox primer so I am wearing it as is..I do dust lightly with my MSF dark to set

Yes I love the coverage...complete but very light feeling


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Silica powder on black skin*

Do not bother with the caramel primer. It has a really red tone to it. I wear SFF NW43 on parts of my face to warm it up and the caramel is even redder than that.


----------



## milamonster (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Silica powder on black skin*

this powder is amazing! but let me tell you what i discovered. This is a setting powder by all means, so it must set makeup. I tried this out when I had nothing on my face and i tried it over powder i already had this left me ashy every single time. BUt whenever i use it with my sff or foundaiton stick, it sets it and somewhat is absorbed. no ashy look EVEN when I take photos. Even if i put on a light foundation like  a tint moisturizer then it may look ashy, it is osmethign i use when i am putting it ontop of something. And if my skin is somewhat dry it will look horrible on mys kin which i think is the reason.It kind of catches onto those dry parts. So make sure that your skin isnt dry/flaky (whcih also has bad results for me if im using powders) and make sure it isnt already too matted (like i tried it once after i put a mattifier OVER my makeup...bad movelol)
i have oily skin as well, so there is much to be absorbed. and i like to matte out my face . whereas some people mgiht not like that use. 
only use a little as well. whcih i cant emphasize as much. i am quite heavy handed and i pack on my powder, mainly because i like to get more coverage, but this doesnt offer coverage so no sense in that. i have to use a little like ive never used before, and it really mattes it out. i also found that my bigger brush was better with this because it was stiffer and better at pushing it around. my other brush was too fluffy i felt it just kind of sat there and was too fluffy to push it around.where as it doesnt matter what i use with regular powders because it usually matches my skin. 
sometimes, i do a quick dusting of msf over it OR studio powder.
by far this is the best translucent powder ever.


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Silica powder on black skin*

Maybe it is the silica because I went through 2 Studio Fix powders in different shades and they both made me look ashy. I had to switch back to Dark MSF and just chalk it up to the notion that it may not be for everyone.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Silica powder on black skin*

I have both the MUFE HD powder and theCoastal Scents silica. I have very dry skin, and often I don't wear a foundation, so there's nothing for the powder to set. Of course, I get the ashy look in those instances.  I belieive that the effect you get also depends on the condition of your skin as well as the foundation you wear. Of course, I would expect that the bext foundation to pair this with would be MUFE HD or something with a similar formula. If you're a MAC foundation wearer, you'd probably do best to pair it with Studio Tech, Select Moistureblend, or maybe Studio Stick, but not Studio Fix. If you're a liquid foundation wearer with oily skin, I think it's great for that too- but if you  have dry skin and prefer water based foundation, a silica based powder probably isn't what you should use, but for emollient or "dewy" bases, it's great.


----------

